
Lossmaking Chinese miner splashes $300m on Jagex - doppp
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/83f1d1ea-ea8d-11e5-888e-2eadd5fbc4a4.html#axzz431O41kvx
======
mmel
Please link a version of the story that is not behind a paywall.

~~~
sccxy
Click 'web' link below title.

It's not that hard to use Hacker News

